# CPT for Central Auditory Processing Screening test (SCAN)



## eblanken (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone know the CPT for a Central Auditory Processing Screening test (SCAN)? I must not be awake yet today because I have looked and am not finding anything. 

Thanks,


----------

